# ATTENTION!  If you want a physical copy it may be best to preorder now!



## PapaNer (May 13, 2013)

This is somewhat unofficial and could only be the case outside of major cities, but after reading a situation regarding not having a copy available lead me to consult a store manager I know at my local GameStop.  He told me that Nintendo was indeed only releasing to them what they had claimed in preorders, and not more.

This means that by not preordering, you can download or wait or hopefully find an overstocked store.  I am unaware of the case with any other store selling the game out there, but by getting an email from Nintendo directly seems a bit odd, and it makes me believe that they are doing this with most stores.

Iwata has also stated if Nintendo doesn't earn a certain amount this year he is stepping down, and they do make much more money on the digital games.

This is more or less a PSA for those wanting a physical copy and don't like to preorder.  I'd hate for anyone to miss out!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh D: I'm gonna preorder it now then!! D:


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 13, 2013)

I hope my local Wal-Mart has started pre-orders now!

EDIT: I know you got it from your manager, but would there be a more official source?


----------



## PapaNer (May 13, 2013)

TheFarmboy said:


> I hope my local Wal-Mart has started pre-orders now!
> 
> EDIT: I know you got it from your manager, but would there be a more official source?



I have no idea.  Google turned up nothing.  This is an actual marketing strategy when a product has physical and digital versions.  Leave no extras so those who want it will go to digital rather than wait.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 13, 2013)

I have already preorder


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

Gahhh this is making me want to pre-order.. (/O_O)/


----------



## Bambi (May 13, 2013)

No matter what *if you want a physical copy* I would suggest to pre-order. Even if it is all bullcrap and they are fully stocked and loaded. Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Stargirl (May 13, 2013)

Bambi said:


> No matter what *if you want a physical copy* I would suggest to pre-order. Even if it is all bullcrap and they are fully stocked and loaded. Better to be on the safe side.



I agree with Bambi. Better to be safe than sorry!

Good thing I pre-ordered back in March.


----------



## Pickles (May 13, 2013)

I hate it when companies try to force people to do the digital crud. Ticks me off.


----------



## ac3ds (May 13, 2013)

If this is true, I can see where nintendo are coming from in a financial way (less cost to them for a digital sale) but at the same time, this is a fantastic way to irritate customers/slow down sales..? Just my opinion haha


----------



## Joey (May 13, 2013)

I haven't pre-ordered yet but I'm thinking of doing it now. Is this only Nintendo of America or is it for all regions?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

Anyone know if it's possible to pre-order from Target with Gift Cards?
LMM was still in stock though, so I might just take my chances, another week of waiting wouldn't hurt anyway(Yes it will)


----------



## Zaydin (May 13, 2013)

I've had my copy pre-ordered since Feburary when I preordered Heart of the Swarm. So I'll need to get my five dollars back when I pick up my copy next month, since I placed my pre-order before the price cut. I always pre-order games I direly want, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bambi (May 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> another week of waiting wouldn't hurt anyway(Yes it will)



LOL Yes....Yes it will....


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to pre-order from Target with Gift Cards?
> LMM was still in stock though, so I might just take my chances, another week of waiting wouldn't hurt anyway(Yes it will)



I'm 99% sure that Target allows you to pre-order with gift cards so I would go ahead and do that! Since I'm getting the bundle I pre-ordered already! (SO EXCITED!!!)


----------



## laceydearie (May 13, 2013)

As I stated previously, exactly why I pre-ordered and paid in full last month after the mess with Luigi's Mansion 2. I went looking for the game a month after it was released and ended up purchasing used, because it was so hard to find. I keep my receipt in my carrying case and will be bringing it with me to Gamestop when I pick up the game so there's no confusion or mess.


----------



## Purin (May 13, 2013)

Thank goodness I pre ordered mine last week <3
I can't wait...I wish it was June 9th already *_*!


----------



## Zaydin (May 13, 2013)

Purin said:


> Thank goodness I pre ordered mine last week <3
> I can't wait...I wish it was June 9th already *_*!


We are almost halfway there. May will be halfway over by the end of the week, after all


----------



## Cottonball (May 13, 2013)

I pre-ordered on Boxing day so im getting my copy~  So excited for it!!


----------



## azurill (May 13, 2013)

I wasn't going to pre-order but decided to anyway last month. I was wondering about how many copies the stores would get and decided it would be best to pre-order just in case the stores here do not get that many copies.


----------



## keybug55 (May 13, 2013)

I already preordered it * clenches money and receipt* I'm so excited


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

Is it possible to pre-order from Target Online and pick it up in store?


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 13, 2013)

Still thinking about pre-ordering to just have it and the manual but I really want to buy it digital.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 13, 2013)

Pre-orders are high for the US right now, so it would probably be a good idea.



Joey said:


> I haven't pre-ordered yet but I'm thinking of doing it now. Is this only Nintendo of America or is it for all regions?



I shouldn't think so, certainly not the UK, Game are promoting it in store.


----------



## PyroKinesis (May 13, 2013)

If this is true, this is why I'm glad I got a 3DS now instead of waiting for my birthday in August. Pre-ordered the game itself about a week or two ago.


----------



## Stargirl (May 13, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> As I stated previously, exactly why I pre-ordered and paid in full last month after the mess with Luigi's Mansion 2. I went looking for the game a month after it was released and ended up purchasing used, because it was so hard to find. I keep my receipt in my carrying case and will be bringing it with me to Gamestop when I pick up the game so there's no confusion or mess.



Exactly what I'm doing.. keeping my receipt with me at all times (aka in my wallet ) so that there won't be any confusion when I go to pick it up on June 9.


----------



## Solar (May 13, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Exactly what I'm doing.. keeping my receipt with me at all times (aka in my wallet ) so that there won't be any confusion when I go to pick it up on June 9.



That's a good idea....I better go rummaging around for my receipt


----------



## Mr. L (May 13, 2013)

I'm not pre-ordering it, and if they run out of physical copies and don't restock well then **** you Nintendo I'm not buying a copy.


----------



## Zaydin (May 13, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> Exactly what I'm doing.. keeping my receipt with me at all times (aka in my wallet ) so that there won't be any confusion when I go to pick it up on June 9.



I'm keeping my receipt on my desk where I can find it. I don't want to put it in my wallet until I go to pick up NL, because the last time I kept a pre-order receipt in my wallet, the ink started to fade.


----------



## Wrathie83 (May 13, 2013)

Thank fudge i pre-ordered a hard copy then :O.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 13, 2013)

I've had a copy on reserve, but I'm likely going to give it to a friend of mine & get a digital copy for myself.


----------



## Birdy (May 13, 2013)

I was really lucky with FE:A, i didnt get time to go preorder, i got one of 2 copies left in my area, everywhere else was sold out.
I've already pre ordered NL. I know in australia they only get limited stock. like at my local electronics store of choice they only got 10 other copies of FE:A other than pre orders and they disappeared in a few hours before i got there; according to the game staff. I got lucky in my second choice shop.
I think pre-ordering is just a way to guarantee your not going to miss out. I don't want to have to wait any more than i have too. I don't see whats really wrong with it, your going to buy it anyway, you just don't miss out.


----------



## Leonn (May 13, 2013)

why do you people stress over preordering it, if you plan on buying it when it comes out? it's not like the store is gonna take your money, they will give it back if you decide you don't want it before release.

mines been preordered for awhile now.


----------



## AoJones (May 13, 2013)

Birdy said:


> I was really lucky with FE:A, i didnt get time to go preorder, i got one of 2 copies left in my area, everywhere else was sold out.
> I've already pre ordered NL. I know in australia they only get limited stock. like at my local electronics store of choice they only got 10 other copies of FE:A other than pre orders and they disappeared in a few hours before i got there; according to the game staff. I got lucky in my second choice shop.
> I think pre-ordering is just a way to guarantee your not going to miss out. I don't want to have to wait any more than i have too. I don't see whats really wrong with it, your going to buy it anyway, you just don't miss out.



Because of the whole FE hassle I preordered this one first chance I got. I bought my 3DS a week or so after FE's release and tried to find the game, the closest store that had it was 30 min away and local stores didn't know when they would get it. So I just went digital.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 13, 2013)

Guess I'll preorder it then... 
No harm in doing so anyway.


----------



## PapaNer (May 13, 2013)

ACNL has a modified game cartridge, and it takes more resources to make, so it makes sense they would want to push digital.


----------



## Mirror (May 13, 2013)

Oh dear, I haven't even pre-ordered my copy yet because I am so lazy! I will do it as soon as possible. I don't want a digital copy.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 13, 2013)

I have had mine preordered with best buy on a gift card for quite some time. I get it on the 11th, and if they're feeling generous, the 10th. Other than that, I'll still be getting my digital copy Saturday, 1 minute to midnight c:


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 13, 2013)

I've had mine preordered for like two years. It was a few months after the 3DS came out, so I have no worries.


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 13, 2013)

so glad I pre ordered


----------



## Pokeking (May 13, 2013)

I preordered back in November and I look forward to getting my copy.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 13, 2013)

I guess not shipping excess physical copies will also drive up hype and reflect better on them when everywhere declares they're out of stock on the first day. A sneaky way to get the game a bit of extra promotion. 

I'm glad I've already pre-ordered anyway. If I had to wait any longer beyond the release date I'd likely end up in the news on the 15th for attacking store workers with a bug net.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 13, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I guess not shipping excess physical copies will also drive up hype and reflect better on them when everywhere declares they're out of stock on the first day. A sneaky way to get the game a bit of extra promotion.
> 
> I'm glad I've already pre-ordered anyway. If I had to wait any longer beyond the release date I'd likely end up in the news on the 15th for attacking store workers with a bug net.



Okay, that last titbit made me laugh.

In all seriousness, I haven't seen any commercials for NL on TV yet, well at least around here anyway.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2013)

I was planing to pre order this weekend anyway


----------



## runekey (May 14, 2013)

Im safe buying digital, but thanks for the PSA anyways! Although I can't imagine someone posting _here _and not having a copy pre ordered if they were going physical! 

On another note I hope Iwata steps down either way. That man has long since lost touch with what people want from gaming hardware today. If he wanted more people to buy digital games he would be pushing for an account-associated eShop system ASAP.


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

runekey said:


> Im safe buying digital, but thanks for the PSA anyways! Although I can't imagine someone posting _here _and not having a copy pre ordered if they were going physical!
> 
> On another note I hope Iwata steps down either way. That man has long since lost touch with what people want from gaming hardware today. If he wanted more people to buy digital games he would be pushing for an account-associated eShop system ASAP.



The reason I initially posted is because a good few people have talked about how they never pre-ordered games, but this one is a bit different what with the game cart.

Your opinions on Iwata, however, I disagree with.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to start any heated arguments, but do you mind elaborating?  Cause from what I've seen/read, he has really gone through great strides with Nintendo.  He's somewhat the reason I always back Nintendo.


----------



## Leonn (May 14, 2013)

perhaps Iwata is struggling with the WiiU, but hes been nice to us 3DSers


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, I'm definitely glad I have the preorder from Gamestop. They are pretty much my only reliable option to pick up in-store on release day. I'd been wondering if stock was going to be limited after Fire Emblem and Luigi's Mansion, so it's good that your buddy confirmed Gamestop's stock avialability.

As for Iwata, I don't follow his career that closely, but I was happy that he's encouraging 3rd-party developers to release their games outside of Japan, and trying to make that easier for them. I know the WiiU hasn't been a huge success, but I hope it doesn't sink Iwata right now. It seems like whenever a new boss comes along, they always want to shake things up. Could be better, could be worse, I guess.


----------



## Bea (May 14, 2013)

I don't know why people are always surprised with the low stock approach, it's hardly new. They've been doing it for ages, they NEVER stock too many of an anticipated game. Builds hype when crazed fans and parents have to run to 15 different stores to find the game and such. There really isn't any sense in not pre-ordering. If you're worried about them scamming you, keep your receipt and only put down 5$. Simple.


----------



## runekey (May 14, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> The reason I initially posted is because a good few people have talked about how they never pre-ordered games, but this one is a bit different what with the game cart.


Those people are _nuts_! Who would roll the dice on something as serious as Animal Crossing? 



> Your opinions on Iwata, however, I disagree with.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to start any heated arguments, but do you mind elaborating?  Cause from what I've seen/read, he has really gone through great strides with Nintendo.  He's somewhat the reason I always back Nintendo.



I think the Wii U in and of itself shows how out-of-touch Iwata and Nintendo is with the gaming market. Sure he's a genius when it comes to software, but everything on the hardware and internet services side of things every other company does better. I mean, this is the guy who said that online gaming was a dying fad back in 2004 and now he's the CEO of Nintendo.


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 14, 2013)

I had to pre order mine online because my local Game store said they weren't getting it in!! D:


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2013)

To be honest, if you want the game on day one, you may as well pre-order. There's nothing negative to doing so. In fact, the only reason to NOT pre-order is if you don't plan on buying it right away. Generally, the only reason I don't buy games right away is when I am being cheap and want to wait for a price drop. But Nintendo almost never drops prices of their games. If you want it and have the money right away, you may as well get it right away, and you may as well guarantee your copy with a pre-order.


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

runekey said:


> Those people are _nuts_! Who would roll the dice on something as serious as Animal Crossing?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Wii U in and of itself shows how out-of-touch Iwata and Nintendo is with the gaming market. Sure he's a genius when it comes to software, but everything on the hardware and internet services side of things every other company does better. I mean, this is the guy who said that online gaming was a dying fad back in 2004 and now he's the CEO of Nintendo.




First part: YEAH THEY NUTS!

Second part: Nintendo's biggest staple in the gaming industry is family.  It's somewhat wonderful, but it also has a lot of drawbacks when it comes to releasing consoles.  The WiiU is their first HD console, and I will agree with you, it isn't doing as well as I assumed they had hoped, but nowadays mostly none of their systems do at launch.

And I remember hearing about the online gaming being a fad thing, but that's why they started the MiiVerse, as well as the online capabilities on the 3DS and such.

But I like where he is taking the company.  I hope he stays in.  ALSO, I'm glad you weren't just gunning at him for the sake of it.  Your opinions are pretty understandable.


----------



## Purrl (May 14, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Gahhh this is making me want to pre-order.. (/O_O)/



Dooooo iiiiitttt~ You know you want to! <3

I plan to download, so I'mm probably not going to have the trouble of being unable to get a copy.


----------



## Kaeliae (May 14, 2013)

I didn't pre-order -- mostly because I want to get mine from Target at 8 a.m. Gamestop opening at like 11 or 12 on Sundays ruins my entire plans. 

Is there a way to pre-order from the Target stores? Because I would totally do that.

If I don't get a physical version of it from the 2 Targets or 2 wal-marts near me, I'll just get the digital. Hrm. Wal-mart -- I bet I can go there even earlier! What does Wal-Mart do for the nintendo Sunday releases? Are they available at midnight?


----------



## Lotus (May 14, 2013)

I've already pre-ordered from Amazon.com, am I safe?!


----------



## Miss Renee (May 14, 2013)

I already pre-ordered from Gamestop.
Does anyone know if there will be a midnight release?
Should I just try to get there as soon as they open?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 14, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine from Amazon soooo I think I'm safe? I better be safe.

Blood will be spilled if I am not safe. >


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I've already pre-ordered from Amazon.com, am I safe?!





Miss Renee said:


> I already pre-ordered from Gamestop.
> Does anyone know if there will be a midnight release?
> Should I just try to get there as soon as they open?





Officer Berri said:


> I pre-ordered mine from Amazon soooo I think I'm safe? I better be safe.
> 
> Blood will be spilled if I am not safe. >



You can contact the GameStop you ordered at and see if they are doing a midnight release.

Amazon is a medium I've never used for my game needs when it comes to preordering.  you should check and see if they have a street date guarantee or something.  BUT amazon does pretty well with .  If you preordered, then they should have a copy for you!


----------



## Batsu (May 14, 2013)

I initially pre-ordered from Amazon but canceled it because the game comes out on a Sunday, so I'd be getting it on Tuesday at the earliest. I instead pre-ordered on the GameStop site and chose in-store pick up, which is a little different from going to the store to make the pre-order since I haven't paid anything to reserve the copy. If anything goes wrong, I can always download it. I hate the way Nintendo handles digital content, but AC is the perfect game to always have available on the system.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 14, 2013)

Kaeliae said:


> I didn't pre-order -- mostly because I want to get mine from Target at 8 a.m. Gamestop opening at like 11 or 12 on Sundays ruins my entire plans.
> 
> Is there a way to pre-order from the Target stores? Because I would totally do that.
> 
> If I don't get a physical version of it from the 2 Targets or 2 wal-marts near me, I'll just get the digital. Hrm. Wal-mart -- I bet I can go there even earlier! What does Wal-Mart do for the nintendo Sunday releases? Are they available at midnight?



The stores would get the game in advance so they would have it in store, no harm in asking them (as technically they can sell it at midnight) because they'll have the game, it may just not be on the shelves yet


----------



## Nami (May 14, 2013)

Oh wowy, I did plan to pre order a physical copy too, this makes me want to go do it right now though, haha.


----------



## Feraligator (May 14, 2013)

I do plan to pre-order it from GAME, but if I want them to send Animal Crossing to my address, will it come on the day, or will it be late? I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

Good thing I pre-ordered mine a long long time ago.


----------



## Kaeliae (May 14, 2013)

I originally pre-ordered mine from Amazon and then realized it wouldn't arrive until Wednesday, I decided to cancel it and try my hail mary at Target. At least, if that fails, I can get it digitally. It may be a pain to backup the card weekly, but if I do anything with screen shots, I'd be taking the card out anyways.

I wish Nintendo would just get on the cloud system.


----------



## Gandalf (May 14, 2013)

Pre-ordered for the bonus already! Feels good to have the paid off receipt, makes for a good reminder of the fact that the game is actually almost here


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Pre-ordered for the bonus already! Feels good to have the paid off receipt, makes for a good reminder of the fact that the game is actually almost here



Yes, I put a $43 reserve down for my copy a long time ago. Every time a think about going to get the game I always *feel relieved* when I remember the game is already paid for. I don't have to fork over any money. Just got to drive to GameStop and get my copy.


----------



## Rainy Day (May 14, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine from Amazon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

If I helps, I see that "Amazon Student", which is a version of Amazon Prime has "Release day delivery" for games. Meaning you'll receive the game the same day it's released. With Regular Amazon Prime, you may receive the Game on May 10.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 14, 2013)

I've already pre-ordered mine months ago.


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (May 14, 2013)

Done. Got the preorder done in december(paid in full) at gamestop and I plan being there at opening


----------



## Dreamer (May 14, 2013)

traceguy said:


> If I helps, I see that "Amazon Student", which is a version of Amazon Prime has "Release day delivery" for games. Meaning you'll receive the game the same day it's released. With Regular Amazon Prime, you may receive the Game on May 10.








Either way, release-date delivery will be Monday here. 

I plan to pre-order from Amazon tonight or tomorrow, I'll feel much better after I know I'm guaranteed a copy. I'm also ordering the Prima guide and a few Japanese guides. I'm not sure how these things work, but it would be GREAT if the Prima guide was delivered Saturday so I'd have at least a day to go over it before the game comes.


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Either way, release-date delivery will be Monday here.
> 
> I plan to pre-order from Amazon tonight or tomorrow, I'll feel much better after I know I'm guaranteed a copy. I'm also ordering the Prima guide and a few Japanese guides. I'm not sure how these things work, but it would be GREAT if the Prima guide was delivered Saturday so I'd have at least a day to go over it before the game comes.



Dang, you caught me off guard. Good fight

EDIT: Prima guide is released June 9th. So it should arrive packaged with the game


----------



## runekey (May 14, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> The WiiU is their first HD console, and I will agree with you, it isn't doing as well as I assumed they had hoped, but nowadays mostly none of their systems do at launch.



Yeah I'm sure it'll do just fine after E3 and TGS games are announced for it (just like the 3DS). I imagine at least one of the two upcoming next-gen consoles will have a rough launch as well.



> And I remember hearing about the online gaming being a fad thing, but that's why they started the MiiVerse, as well as the online capabilities on the 3DS and such.



Haha, the 3DS hardly has online "capabilities." Nintedno WiFi connection was so ****ty that they had to rename their online platform just so people wouldn't associate their new consoles with it. And the fact that they brought back friend codes again for the 3DS after receiving so much backlash about them before is mind-boggling really. 


> I'm glad you weren't just gunning at him for the sake of it.  Your opinions are pretty understandable.



Well thank you. It's just frustrating owning Nintendo hardware sometimes. If Animal Crossing and every other handheld Nintendo game was being released on both current-gen handhelds I would've bought a Vita over a 3DS in a _heartbeat_.


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

runekey said:


> Yeah I'm sure it'll do just fine after E3 and TGS games are announced for it (just like the 3DS). I imagine at least one of the two upcoming next-gen consoles will have a rough launch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you've had some troubles with online multiplayer with the 3ds?  I've never had problems playing with other people.  It's always been a steady blast!  

But as I said before about the family-oriented gaming thing, they use friend codes to help ensure people (such as Call of Duty kids) don't just run amok swearing and stuff.  I mean, lots of parents are VERY involved in their kid's hobbies, and having a console that has both parties add each other in order to be friends is a big deal.


----------



## laceydearie (May 14, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Perhaps you've had some troubles with online multiplayer with the 3ds?  I've never had problems playing with other people.  It's always been a steady blast!
> 
> But as I said before about the family-oriented gaming thing, they use friend codes to help ensure people (such as Call of Duty kids) don't just run amok swearing and stuff.  I mean, lots of parents are VERY involved in their kid's hobbies, and having a console that has both parties add each other in order to be friends is a big deal.



This. I might disconnect mid race on MK7, but that's really it. I don't mind the friend code thing much either.. I prefer to know who I'll be playing NL with.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 14, 2013)

traceguy said:


> If I helps, I see that "Amazon Student", which is a version of Amazon Prime has "Release day delivery" for games. Meaning you'll receive the game the same day it's released. With Regular Amazon Prime, you may receive the Game on May 10.



Yesterday when I pre-ordered Amazon was offering a 30-day free trial version of Amazon Prime. I figured "why not" since it would give 2-day free shipping and since the game is coming out in less than 30 days...
But thanks to you, I get a longer trial. Muahahahahaha. I'll have to take advantage of this...


----------



## PapaNer (May 14, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> Yesterday when I pre-ordered Amazon was offering a 30-day free trial version of Amazon Prime. I figured "why not" since it would give 2-day free shipping and since the game is coming out in less than 30 days...
> But thanks to you, I get a longer trial. Muahahahahaha. I'll have to take advantage of this...



You get a free year of Amazon Student when you register your account with a university.  It worked pretty well for me!


----------



## PyroKinesis (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, I wondered why Amazon didn't have "release date delivery" as one of their options, then I remembered that Nintendo-published games always release on Sundays. Too used to Tuesday release dates.


----------



## erin49215 (May 15, 2013)

Great...now I'm agonizing about what I should do. I might end up cancelling my Amazon pre-order and try to convince some poor soul to drive me to a 24-hour Walmart at midnight to see if I can pick it up there. I don't want to go digital because a lot of people will be downloading the game at the same time and it seems to me like the whole process would be bogged down. I don't understand why Nintendo insists on doing Sunday releases. It's quite a hassle for people who don't have cars and don't live near any stores (me being one of those people).


----------



## Goran (May 15, 2013)

You should have a bit more faith in the download. I bought Fire Emblem Awakening through the eShop and it took somewhere around the time for me to watch a single episode of a show on Netflix to download and install. So it wasn't bad at all. And yes, this was during the midnight release.

So if all else fails and you want it as soon as possible, just go digital. I have $10 of credit from the Wii U digital promotion, which I put on my 3DS which I've been saving for this game.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 15, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I do plan to pre-order it from GAME, but if I want them to send Animal Crossing to my address, will it come on the day, or will it be late? I'm still trying to decide.



I'll answer you!  I've preordered the bundle from Game and everything I've read points to the fact that they are very good at getting games to you by release date or the day before it.  If you pay for the more expensive postage option, then it's guaranteed.  I paid extra as it's a console bundle and I want the extra security of tracking, but they're pretty good.

Shopto are doing it as well (without the preorder bonus but cheaper) and I've preordered the cartridge version from them.  They have never yet got a game to me any later than the day after ordering, even on their free delivery service.  They're posting it out on the Wednesday, so I expect the game on the Thursday (13th)


----------



## erin49215 (May 15, 2013)

Goran said:


> You should have a bit more faith in the download. I bought Fire Emblem Awakening through the eShop and it took somewhere around the time for me to watch a single episode of a show on Netflix to download and install. So it wasn't bad at all. And yes, this was during the midnight release.
> 
> So if all else fails and you want it as soon as possible, just go digital. I have $10 of credit from the Wii U digital promotion, which I put on my 3DS which I've been saving for this game.



Hmmm...this is interesting. I honestly have no idea what to expect going into this because I've only had my 3DS for about 3 days now! I downloaded a game and it took about 30 minutes when all was said and done. I just assumed that downloading would be slower when there were more people trying to do so, which was probably a dumb assumption to make. Haha. This definitely gives me something to think about. I should just be patient and wait the 2 extra days that Amazon says it will take to arrive, but it'll be hard not to get jealous of everyone else in NA enjoying the game.


----------



## PapaNer (May 15, 2013)

erin49215 said:


> Hmmm...this is interesting. I honestly have no idea what to expect going into this because I've only had my 3DS for about 3 days now! I downloaded a game and it took about 30 minutes when all was said and done. I just assumed that downloading would be slower when there were more people trying to do so, which was probably a dumb assumption to make. Haha. This definitely gives me something to think about. I should just be patient and wait the 2 extra days that Amazon says it will take to arrive, but it'll be hard not to get jealous of everyone else in NA enjoying the game.




It is not a dumb assumption at all!  When a ton of people are gunning to download, it will take longer, as the servers get a ton of traffic.  It could take a little while to download.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 15, 2013)

Which is why I stuck with the physical copy. (Then again, it's all subjective really)
Sure it's not convenient since I have to drive out to my local shop to pick it up (hopefully).

Now the big question is, is the game already patched in some way or during the release week or the week after Nintendo will release a patch? Or will there be new glitches to take the place of the originals? I really don't want to risk losing my finished town due to an oversight.

But I trust them, they've been good about patching games before shipping them overseas, like the Pokemon games (Diamond and Pearl's clipping glitch, Black and White's invisible Zoroark). 

Another thing that worries me most is, as anyone whose played WW online recalls, nefarious individuals planting invisible items that corrupt the saves of the games. Sure it's one's duty to be safe about letting people come into the town, but being the 3DS version, I really fear what damage they can do.

Just my thoughts, although, once Nintendo enacts policies similar to Sony and Microsoft's digital ownership (ability to redownload applications/games through the account's transaction history no matter the system) I might start buying major games digitally.


----------



## PapaNer (May 15, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Which is why I stuck with the physical copy. (Then again, it's all subjective really)
> Sure it's not convenient since I have to drive out to my local shop to pick it up (hopefully).
> 
> Now the big question is, is the game already patched in some way or during the release week or the week after Nintendo will release a patch? Or will there be new glitches to take the place of the originals? I really don't want to risk losing my finished town due to an oversight.
> ...



Nintendo really cracked down on people messing with their software.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Kabune (May 15, 2013)

I plan on downloading it at midnight. I would like to get the 3DS XL bundle, but its convenient to just buy a redeemable gift card before release, and just DL it and play.


----------



## mcg92792 (May 15, 2013)

I wanna preorder the game but I don't know from where yet! I want the game at midnight or shortly after. I don't think Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch for the game (at least in my area) and I've heard Walmart could either have it or not 'til the morning of. I got the guide from Amazon but don't wanna run the risk of them being late with the game. But, I really want the physical copy but I feel like digital might be my best bet here. =P


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 15, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> Now the big question is, is the game already patched in some way or during the release week or the week after Nintendo will release a patch? Or will there be new glitches to take the place of the originals? I really don't want to risk losing my finished town due to an oversight.
> 
> Another thing that worries me most is, as anyone whose played WW online recalls, nefarious individuals planting invisible items that corrupt the saves of the games. Sure it's one's duty to be safe about letting people come into the town, but being the 3DS version, I really fear what damage they can do.



It apparently comes pre-patched.

Hopefully if anyone did leave an invisible/problematic item we'd be able to drop a public work on top of it and have it sent to the Lost and found so you can collect it and get rid of it. ;]


----------



## LeAckerman (May 15, 2013)

I'm just going to go to Walmart at like 9am and if they don't have it then I will go to Gamestop, which is next to Walmart, and if they don't have it I will go home and download it.  Though, They will have it. I know they will


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (May 15, 2013)

I pre-ordered one for me, my brother, and my friend for her birthday


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 15, 2013)

Finally had my mom pre-order mine tonight. We were going to, eventually, but this made me want to do it sooner. It's kind of silly what Nintendo might do.


----------



## samyfav (May 15, 2013)

Per-ordered it in March, thinking the Korean launch for April might apply to the US... Anyhow at least I have it ordered, but now I'm deciding if I should get the Prima guide...


----------



## Roknar (May 15, 2013)

Luckily, I'm getting the digital copy anyway. I want to always have the game in my 3DS, so I think this will work out best for me. It'll be a nice perk getting to download at midnight, too haha. XD


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 16, 2013)

I just pre-ordered the bundle I was going to wait till atleast a week before to pre-order, since I will actually not be able to get the bundle till the end of june (broke college student over here  ) but it had been bugging me with the what if it really sells out 0.o and over these last 2 weeks 2 other stores (best buy and toys rus) put pre orders up for it too, but best buys literally like literally just sold out because I looked earlier today...I just went ahead and ordered it from toys r us since unlike game stop you dont need $25 to pre order it, and will ask my mom for money and pay her back when I get paid ha ha


----------



## Campy (May 16, 2013)

Just pre-ordered my copy online, and luckily they're participating in the pre-order bonus! Can't wait to have that cute Isabelle figurine on my desk.


----------



## comic321 (May 16, 2013)

Thank goodness I preordered it yesterday


----------



## Usagi_Pip (May 17, 2013)

I've got mine pre-ordered at my local Game store (UK). 
I had a bit of a chat with the cashier who mentioned that considering the amount of online vs in-store pre-orders they get, that you're actually more likely to get the pre-order bonus if you do it in store as they're required to have a certain amount in stock at the physical shops, and from the looks of it pre-ordering in-store isn't as popular these days...

(I'm not 100% convinced by what he said, but there might be some truth in it, esp. if you consider everyone is now in a rush to pre-order online.)


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> since unlike game stop you dont need $25 to pre order it



Wait, what. I reserved my copy for just $5 last Sunday. I was unaware that some Gamestops enforced a $25 fee.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 17, 2013)

I've only seen that $25 fee at GameStop when preordering a console


----------



## PapaNer (May 17, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I've only seen that $25 fee at GameStop when preordering a console



It is only for consoles and some of the most expensive bundles.


----------



## Byngo (May 17, 2013)

I preordered AC:NL Wednsday; My local Gamestop also said there would only be copies for preorders. ;3


----------



## Dreamer (May 17, 2013)

I ordered everything on Tuesday from Amazon, and current estimated delivery is the 12th. I don't really mind waiting a few extra days...it'll give me the chance to get the info I need before playing.  My sister and I have been like "Forget July! Christmas is in June this year!"  That's seriously how it feels, though! Soooooo excited<3

I ordered the Perfect Guidebook and Super Complete Catalog from itthamon. Both books + shipping came to almost $70, so PLEASE tell me these books are were worth it. Please... O_O


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 17, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Wait, what. I reserved my copy for just $5 last Sunday. I was unaware that some Gamestops enforced a $25 fee.



yeah the $25 fee is for if your pre-ordering the bundle, $5 for the game

at toys r us for the bundle there was no fee you just put your card info in and I think best buy had a $5 fee for the bundle as well


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 17, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> I ordered everything on Tuesday from Amazon, and current estimated delivery is the 12th. I don't really mind waiting a few extra days...it'll give me the chance to get the info I need before playing.  My sister and I have been like "Forget July! Christmas is in June this year!"  That's seriously how it feels, though! Soooooo excited<3
> 
> I ordered the Perfect Guidebook and Super Complete Catalog from itthamon. Both books + shipping came to almost $70, so PLEASE tell me these books are were worth it. Please... O_O



hmmm im not familiar with those books, however amazon has the prima guide for $12 every where else is $20 for the prima guide


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

I would normally pre-order and purchase the cartridge, but New Leaf is a game I'll play everyday for over a year. Using a downloaded version will be more convenient so I don't have to keep switching cartridges out. Also I had the game reader slot on an old DS break from overuse.


----------



## Dreamer (May 17, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> hmmm im not familiar with those books, however amazon has the prima guide for $12 every where else is $20 for the prima guide



Japanese guides.  I haven't done a TON a research, but the reviews make it seem worth it because you don't have to know the language to understand it, and I doubt we'll get the same information in the English guide(s). I've never collected game guides before, so I don't know if I should find $30 a pop pricey. I ordered the Prima guide, as well. 

I was only able to find three on Amazon, and I got these:
http://www.amazon.com/Tobidase-Doub...r=8-4&keywords=animal+crossing+new+leaf+guide
http://www.amazon.com/Tobidase-Doub...r=8-2&keywords=animal+crossing+new+leaf+guide

There's also this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Strategy-Guid...r=8-5&keywords=animal+crossing+new+leaf+guide
...but I didn't think it would be much use to me. I basically just want big, self-explanatory picture books. 



Aquas said:


> I would normally pre-order and purchase the cartridge, but New Leaf is a game I'll play everyday for over a year. Using a downloaded version will be more convenient so I don't have to keep switching cartridges out. Also I had the game reader slot on an old DS break from overuse.



Is it weird that I find the sound of the cartridges clicking in/out satisfying? >.> GBA games just slide in, so when I got my first DS, uh... I couldn't stop popping my games in and out.  Click-click. Click-click. Click-click. 

I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Aquas (May 17, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Is it weird that I find the sound of the cartridges clicking in/out satisfying? >.> GBA games just slide in, so when I got my first DS, uh... I couldn't stop popping my games in and out.  Click-click. Click-click. Click-click.
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with me.



No, I don't find that weird. XD I prefer a physical copy of a game. It has more of a nostalgia affect on me in the later years, and it's nice to be able to touch the thing I purchased. If I went the physical copy route for New Leaf I would have to wait about 5 more days to buy it, so... download version here I come.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 18, 2013)

Watching LinandKo's videos, they said Nintendo was controlling the amount of games a shop could order. I've pre-ordered the XL off of Amazon, so I should be okay, I think.


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 18, 2013)

Im probably the only one who will buy New Leaf because nobody has a 3DS here in Australia.


----------



## BellaSara567 (May 18, 2013)

Wallytehcat said:


> Im probably the only one who will buy New Leaf because nobody has a 3DS here in Australia.



Not true I'm getting it as well, even though I don't have a 3ds yet. Plus this game is going to make a lot of people buy a 3ds if they don't currently own one


----------



## Souhaiter (May 18, 2013)

I live in a small town in the middle of nowhere, so usually, I never panicked about not pre-ordering a game. There aren't a lot of gamers where I live, so I always got a copy of any new game just by walking in and asking for it nonchalantly. xD
But after the Fire Emblem fiasco, where my store never got stock until two months after?
I'm definitely pre-ordering now. ><​


----------



## spot0127 (May 18, 2013)

I live in a small town too, where normally there isn't an issue getting new games. But, I really don't want to risk not being able to find it. So, I just pre-ordered it. I feel better now that I did it.


----------



## PapaNer (May 18, 2013)

spot0127 said:


> I live in a small town too, where normally there isn't an issue getting new games. But, I really don't want to risk not being able to find it. So, I just pre-ordered it. I feel better now that I did it.



I always feel good after pre-ordering something like this!


----------



## Craftyott (May 18, 2013)

Just another confirmation about the limited copies available for New Leaf. I went to Gamestop last night to pre-order a 3rd AC:NL game (don't judge me, it's for my kid...and my first two games are paid off already!). The manager said that it was a smart move as he's been 'informally informed' that they will only be receiving the pre-ordered games. They will probably receive more copies to sell in-store a few weeks after the initial release.


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

Really? If this is the case, I'll probably end up preordering. Does anyone know if this will be happening at Walmart since I was planning on going there to buy it anyway?


----------



## Souhaiter (May 18, 2013)

Pudge said:


> Really? If this is the case, I'll probably end up preordering. Does anyone know if this will be happening at Walmart since I was planning on going there to buy it anyway?



I would assume that it would be happening anywhere. I'd pre-order it, just to be on the safe side. c:


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, BB said the same thing when I preordered my copy.
Better safe than sorry. At least with preorders (and I'm using BB for an example) if one BB doesn't have the copy to fulfill the preorder generally you can drive to another BB and see if they have a copy to fulfill the preorder. However, the only other BB I know of that I can go to if my nearest one doesn't have the copy is in another part of the city where traffic is horrendous. So, either the BB I preordered my copy from gets the copy or I'm outta luck if Target doesn't save the day.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 18, 2013)

Pre-ordered several months ago lol. The woman at Gamestop did tell me something similar to this that the pre-orders were flying for this game.


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 18, 2013)

I was about to make a new thread about this but I figured why not just ask here.

Can anyone explain to me about these payments I keep seeing people talk about making payments to gamestop.

I know at game stop you put a down payment of $5 for the game and $25 for the bundle...but I then see people taying they paid this off or something anyway can somebody explain this too me?  I have never pre-ordered from game stop

I pre-ordered my bundle at toys r us and today they just processed it, but I was hoping they wouldnt process it till june anyway 

I was wondering if I should cancel my order at toys r us so I can just make payments at game stop


----------



## Cottonball (May 18, 2013)

I went to my EB Games where I pre-ordered and asked how many NL pre-orders they got and they said 20.... -_-


----------



## Craftyott (May 18, 2013)

McMuffinburger said:


> I was about to make a new thread about this but I figured why not just ask here.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me about these payments I keep seeing people talk about making payments to gamestop.
> 
> ...



When you pre-order a game at Gamestop, you can put $5 down, then pay the balance when you pick up the game on release day. OR you can go ahead and pay all of it when you pre-order. I put my $5 down for the two AC:NL games when I ordered awhile back, then went back later when the price dropped to $34-something and paid the balance (just in case the price went back up). The 3rd game I just pre-ordered I only put $5 down and will pay the rest when I pick it up (well, my kid will pay the rest....). Does that help?


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 18, 2013)

Hey, McMuffinburger. You can preorder a game from Gamestop for $5, which is basically a deposit toward the purchase when the game comes out. So for AC:NL, you would pay $30 on June 9 instead of $35. Same principle applies to the bundle, except you put down $25.

What I and a lot of people did, is prepay for the whole thing at once. When the game is released, we just bring in the receipt or our member card (membership is not required) and pick up our copy. 

You can't "make payments" on a game. You either pay up front, or when you pick up. Hope this helps!


----------



## LeAckerman (May 18, 2013)

Would pick up at store considered pre-ordering???


----------



## Katinkia (May 18, 2013)

I've never pre-ordered anything but I did with this as GAME are offering a figurine set and double points.  I had ordered it on Amazon but not sure I trust them to get it to me on the day.  It's ok if they send via City-link but who knows what will happen if it's posted Royal Mail.


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 18, 2013)

I went to my local Wal-Mart today and I asked for the pre-orders. The cashier said they didn't have any when I asked for it. But she did ask for my number so she can phone me when the game comes in.


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 18, 2013)

yeah thanks this helps alot, I called gamestop as well and they guy explained it to me thanks


----------



## Feraligator (May 18, 2013)

Thanks to Bubble Pop, I was told that pre-ordering to addresses from GAME gives you a slight chance of you getting the game a day early, or definitely on the release date.
So, I still *won't* be getting the digital, Sam.


----------



## ACking (May 18, 2013)

Good thing I pre-ordered already. I really don't want the digital...


----------

